# LG Freiburg: 9Live betreibt kein Glücksspiel



## Telekomunikacja (25 Mai 2005)

> *Gericht entscheidet in letzter Instanz: 9Live betreibt kein Glücksspiel*
> 
> Landgericht Freiburg: TV-Gewinnspiele von 9Live sind kein unerlaubtes Glücksspiel / Kammer bestätigt bisher geltende Rechtsauffassung / Christiane zu Salm: "Das Urteil untermauert einmal mehr unser Geschäftsmodell"
> 
> ...



Vgl. auch:



> *LG Freiburg: Quizsendungen des Senders «9Live» sind keine verbotenen Gewinnspiele*
> 
> Die von «9Live» ausgestrahlten Quizsendungen fallen nicht unter das Verbot für unerlaubtes Glücksspiel nach § 284 StGB . Das hat das Landgericht Freiburg nach Angaben des Münchener Privatsenders nun in zweiter Instanz entschieden. Die Kosten pro Anruf beim Sender seien ein unerheblicher Einsatz und orientierten sich an den Portokosten für eine deutsche Postkarte, heißt es in der Entscheidung der 3. Zivilkammer (Az.: 3 S 308/04). Die Revision wurde nicht zugelassen.
> 
> _Quelle: *beck.de/rsw/*, 24. Mai 2005_



Hier im Forum zu 9Live u.a.
*"TV-Beitrag über Gewinnspiele mit 0137-Nummern"*
*"0137 = 813,- Euro Rechnung!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"*


----------

